# ? Flat top ranges



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

We've been looking at house on line in contemplation of our move to South Carolina next year, and have noticed that a lot of the kitchens are equipped with a flat surface range. Does anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

... since my mother replaced her electric coil cooktop with one a few years ago. She loves it, but primarily because she finds it so easy to clean. 

I think it doesn't get as hot as an electric coil, although that could just be the difference between it and my old electric range (since replaced by gas). Also, the flat-top's responsiveness to changes in temperature seems to me to be somewhat slower than an electric coil. 

Overall, I'd rate it about even with an electric coil. I don't consider that a sterling recommendation, since as I said, I replaced an electric range with gas a few years ago, and had to pay for the gas line to do so.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen reports of quartz halogen burners in flat cook tops that are very impressive. Same for induction cooktops. 

They look nice, they clean well. They stay invisibly hot a long time. They scratch easily. If it's the standard kind, overall heat control is comparatively poor. 

Based on other things you have said about cooking, I think you'll be disappointed with them and want to replace it.

Phil


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks, guys; those were my suspicions. I have a gas stove now, and would replace just about anything with gas, even if we have to go propane; that is, unless it'll peel my onions, too!


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I have a flat top halogen cooktop - easy to clean, fast to heat up, slow to cool - if you have the option of gas go for it. Natural gas is not available in my area and the halogen is the hottest of the electric options.


----------



## dbassist (Mar 29, 2002)

I just bought a KitchenAid 30" pro dual fuel range. It's excellent. I got it at Sears and got 10% off for using the Sears card. I've been using it for a week and it is such a huge step up from what I had. I really researched what I wanted and this fits the bill. DCS also makes an excellent dual fuel range that has lots of great features. It has a higher price tag to go with the features. Good luck.


----------

